# WiFi and power consumption



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

On my wife's Fire, the power runs down fairly quickly when the WiFi is on. That's not surprising. But she has observed that even if WiFi is turned on only briefly, that the power still runs down quickly. For example, I turn on the WiFi to check something in the browser, and then turn WiFi off when I'm done. The power still runs down quickly. Has anyone else seen this, and is there anything that can be done about it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There may be something continuing to run in the background even though she thinks she closed the app. Not all apps are well behaved.

You can use an app like this one:

to check and see what is still open on the device and using juice even though you are out of the app.

There's also a Fire version for $1.99, I think, but the free version should work and let you know if you want to get the paid version.

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There may be something continuing to run in the background even though she thinks she closed the app. Not all apps are well behaved.


Now I am picturing all of my apps, sitting like little schoolchildren, quietly waiting to be called on while the class clown is still running around the room...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MsScarlett said:


> Now I am picturing all of my apps, sitting like little schoolchildren, quietly waiting to be called on while the class clown is still running around the room...


Yes, that's it!


Betsy


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I installed the app, and thus far, I can't tell a difference. I'll have to spend some more time looking it over, but even if WiFi is only turned on for a few minutes, power still drains fast even after WiFi is turned off. About the only thing WiFi gets used for is getting books or checking something on the web. Could the web browser be continuing to drain power even when WiFi is turned off?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There should be a place in the app that tells you what apps are still open and how much power they are using; I don't have my Fire anymore so I can't check.  If it's not in the GSAM, there's another app that will tell you that...  Let me know or maybe someone else will jump in.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There should be a place in the app that tells you what apps are still open and how much power they are using; I don't have my Fire anymore so I can't check. If it's not in the GSAM, there's another app that will tell you that... Let me know or maybe someone else will jump in.
> 
> Betsy


It is in the GSam. Open it and tap the icon for apps or system. . .it'll let you know what apps might be running and using battery power. You can tap an app for more detail.

You can also go to More and Applications and Installed Applications. Set the filter to show running applications only and you'll see what is working in the background. If you want, you can the tap any of the application sand clear the cache or force a stop.


----------

